# i have been gaining weight



## zachary (Mar 15, 2006)

without even trying. 231. 

View attachment 100_1696.JPG


View attachment 100_1698.JPG


View attachment 100_1700.JPG


----------



## zachary (Mar 17, 2006)

it's not like it's easy to post pictures on here.

thanks for no support people.


----------



## bigwideland (Mar 17, 2006)

zachary said:


> it's not like it's easy to post pictures on here.
> 
> thanks for no support people.



Hey as fellow BHM, I can say gaining can be a thankless task, and you can post your pics and share you and get nothing in return, but hey we know we love our fatness thats what counts, chin up mate.


----------



## missaf (Mar 17, 2006)

First of all, thank you for posting your pictures.

Secondly, I'm sorry I missed your thread, things have been crazy for me here, and on the boards. If you don't get an an immediate response, it's not personal! If you think you're lacking in response, maybe add some details about yourself or what it's been like gaining weight


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Mar 17, 2006)

Sorry didn't see this post before. Thanks for sharing! You definitely have a very nice belly growin'


----------



## Hard Nard (Mar 19, 2006)

I've posted comments and pix on this board and the old one and gotten very few comments or email replies. 

Just shake it off and continue on. Sometimes giving a reply is as hard (or harder) as it is to make a post in the first place. Not everybody is as outgoing as we would like.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Mar 22, 2006)

*beautiful growing belly...keep eating ..you wear it so well......<SLURP>*:eat2:


----------



## noob (Mar 25, 2006)

Hey man, you're an inspiration to me, so...Keep it up!


----------



## zachary (Mar 28, 2006)

i just ate a whole large peperoni pizza. i'm going to have another little feast tonight. i might put up a video, if anyone's interested...


----------



## SisterGoldenHair (Mar 28, 2006)

yes! yes! yay! yes!! ^.^


----------



## zachary (Mar 28, 2006)

wow. after eating that whole peperoni pizza for lunch, i ate another half a pizza for dinner. i'm going to have another go at some more ice cream and some more pizza, take some pictures, and put them up, maybe with a video. i'm starting right now.


----------



## zachary (Mar 29, 2006)

here's a video of my growing belly


----------



## inertia (Mar 29, 2006)

thanks! VERY sexy- you look nice and soft and hairy...
Keep eating, fat boy!


----------



## zachary (Mar 29, 2006)

thanks!

i took the video down.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Apr 19, 2006)

*<POUT> stomping feet.....waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

i bet it was amazing..you look incredible already..love you grabbing that huge furry belly by the foot......yummmmmmmmmm

xxo Wendy*


----------

